

Show HN: HNsearch, a ruby gem for searching HN via command-line - aniketpant
https://rubygems.org/gems/HNsearch
I was learning to write RubyGems and this is what I came up with. I know that it doesn't follow the usual convention of lowercase naming but this is what I started with and then I ended up deploying it.<p>The gem doesn't do a lot other than query the HNsearch.com API and then just pretty prints the results. I am working on making it better and will be introducing some more commands.<p>I would like to get some review on my code quality and also how can I make this gem better.<p>I even wrote a small post on the same - http://aniketpant.com/2013/05/hnsearch-my-first-gem/
======
aniketpant
I was learning to write RubyGems and this is what I came up with. I know that
it doesn't follow the usual convention of lowercase naming but this is what I
started with and then I ended up deploying it.

The gem doesn't do a lot other than query the HNsearch.com API and then just
pretty prints the results. I am working on making it better and will be
introducing some more commands.

I would like to get some review on my code quality and also how can I make
this gem better.

I even wrote a small post on the same -
<http://aniketpant.com/2013/05/hnsearch-my-first-gem/>

